# felix's crawfish diving blowout



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

well, thanks to felix for another successful crawfish boil with new advanced diving certifications. i'm not sure who was the instructor, but i know a few of us got our "moonshine diver cert" and me and big rich got ours in the lowest viz possible...less than 2". we all had a blast. the day started with claydoh doing an awsome burnout on a harley that resulted in those new ape hangers getting tweeked by the asphault. i'm sure as the day goes on a few others will add some stories that i have forgotten (i.e. how i got home) but all in all it was great.

THANKS FELIX

:bowdown


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a party? Really? I don't remember anything... but I sure feel like hell this morning. 

I'm just happy I planned ahead and took today off work.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Felix, did someone end up diving your pond? WishI could havebeen there to see that! What did they report the actual depth to be?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

yep, i was the safety diver for bigrich. not sure who was my safety diver...high octane grain alcohol was involved. it is less than 12' in the middle. thought the viz would have been better...couldn't even see the end of the speargun


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (4/28/2009)*Felix, did someone end up diving your pond? WishI could havebeen there to see that! What did they report the actual depth to be?


Yeah, it was quite an event.

If Sean was the safety diver, I guess that made me the dive tender. I stood on the bank holding a beer and a flashlight, laughing my butt off at the two guys in the pond. Then I slipped and fell in. Good times!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like I left a bit early.:letsdrink


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

That was the most fun I've had with my clothes on....oh wait....well never mind. Felix throws the best partiesin town. :bowdown

The only problem is that it takes me at leasttwo days to recover. Glad the spider stayed on the outside of my drawers. Yeah, me and my buddy Sean kept up our tradition ofsalvage divingin low visin Felix's pond, then we practicedour high pressure free flow breathing in the pool. Lauren ended up in the pool and got me all excited, but then I realized she got pushed and was there against her will. :nonono

It was a great time. Thanks again Felix. :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What a blast man...thanx again Felix!


----------

